

Don’t be evil: advice for Startups using Google Adwords - philfrasty
http://franzisk.us/2013/01/19/dont-be-evil-advice-for-startups-using-google-adwords/

======
master_dee
thanks for sharing! also heard some horror-stories from a friend who is a
heavy advertiser on adwords (US though)!

